# You didnt earn that!



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Few hours ago I received a call from someone we did a small ($160) repair for. The conversation went along the lines of this:

HO: I got your bill and I don't think you did enough work to earn what you charged me.

ME: I charged you exactly what we agreed upon.

HO: Yeah but I thought the work would be more difficult but here's the deal. I got some other shingles that have come off, so of you fix those I can pay you for that and we can just forget about the past. When can you get out here?

Then the conversation ended promptly after that. I was dumbfounded.

I should've known better before I even knocked on their door.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

:blink: Next time climb up the roof using the downspouts. Might warrant a cup of coffee!:whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

:no: Some people.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what a d*ck..sometimes yo just gotta:laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

For a $160 job, why are you sending a bill instead of getting paid upon completion?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow.

Lein him. Lol


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Wow.
> 
> Lein him. Lol


And then add all of the fees for placing the lien :thumbup:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

what makes a person think it's okay to say that? as the car talk guys would say - he deserves a dope slap.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

wow thats crazy


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Wtf he already said yes to the price then decided it was to exspensive after you fixed it:blink: tell him you will come back and do the other shingles then say you need paying before and then after he pays you say I think it's gonna be harder than I thought so I need another $160 to fix the other ones.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

yes Chuck, Thank you for your acute observations and honesty. I'll forget the past $160 invoice and charge you $320 to make the other repairs.
....and a good ol Southern God Bless 'em

LOL "Chuck" is my favorite, "fictitious", pet HO from S.E. Wisconsin :no:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I thought only I had customers like that. That sucks. Tell him the bill was $620 but you cut him a deal because the job went better then you expected.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

so i bet you rushed right over to do the other repairs:no:


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

Double the bill for him being a PITA.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

show up at his door with an intent to lien letter and inform him you will be reporting him to the 3 major credit agencies If he does not pay immediately and ask him if he is willing to let his credit be ruined over 160 dollar invoice that he agreed on! (even if its a bluff ) it may work 
what a smuck i hate people like that


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

The guy should have stayed at a Holiday Inn and gained the proper knowledge after a restful night's sleep and saved the difference after the cost of the room.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

JR Shepstone said:


> The guy should have stayed at a Holiday Inn and gained the proper knowledge after a restful night's sleep and saved the difference after the cost of the room.


thats holiday inn express :thumbup:L


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

A-1 INTERIORS said:
 

> thats holiday inn express :thumbup:L


Touché


----------



## NHCremodeling (Mar 20, 2010)

For $160? Chaulk it up to experience and move on. Yea, I know, that's what he's counting on. If he wants to be a prick, it will cost you double that in the long run to collect that money.

So about a year from now, when you just happen to be driving through his neighborhood................well, use your imagination. :devil:

But that's just me. I am one vengeful son of a *****. :furious:

Here's my formula. You steal a dollar from me, I make sure it costs you 3. Even if I don't get the money.

Revenge is indeed a sweet, sweet thing.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Few hours ago I received a call from someone we did a small ($160) repair for. The conversation went along the lines of this:
> 
> HO: I got your bill and I don't think you did enough work to earn what you charged me.
> 
> ...



Okay this is the part that gets me.

Where do ppl get off saying you had it easy?
If it really was that easy and that simple he would have done it himself.
I really get irked when ppl try and dumb down some one elses profession (when said person never worked in the other man's shoes)


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

It really isn't easy. It is that a professional has the right tools and equipment to make it "look" easy. That is why home owners constantly try to do things themselves and then call a professional to fix it.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> It really isn't easy. It is that a professional has the right tools and equipment to make it "look" easy. That is why home owners constantly try to do things themselves and then call a professional to fix it.


And that 1 crucial element EXPERIENCE:thumbsup:


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Some dumb answers here..but bottomline..

who charges 160 for anything? except a plumber to knock on your door.

I know times are tough..but 160 is not worth a trip..unless its for someone you do business with..


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Few hours ago I received a call from someone we did a small ($160) repair for. The conversation went along the lines of this:
> 
> HO: I got your bill and I don't think you did enough work to earn what you charged me.
> 
> ...


Had a similar problem a few weeks ago, After completing a small deck 250 sq' I was asked to stain it I don't like to stain but I gave her a price any way she asked how long it would take I said about 2 days.
Now normally I only have one guy working for me but since I really hate to stain I hired a friend to help we finished in one day.
Of course when I asked to get paid she responds with you told me it would take 2 days but you did it in 1 so is the price now half what you quoted
After carful deb ate she paid me in full but I know that I have lost any repeat business with her


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

SAW.co said:


> Had a similar problem a few weeks ago, After completing a small deck 250 sq' I was asked to stain it I don't like to stain but I gave her a price any way she asked how long it would take I said about 2 days.
> Now normally I only have one guy working for me but since I really hate to stain I hired a friend to help we finished in one day.
> Of course when I asked to get paid she responds with you told me it would take 2 days but you did it in 1 so is the price now half what you quoted
> After carful deb ate she paid me in full but I know that I have lost any repeat business with her


 Give me a break man! :furious:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

SAW.co said:


> Had a similar problem a few weeks ago, After completing a small deck 250 sq' I was asked to stain it I don't like to stain but I gave her a price any way she asked how long it would take I said about 2 days.
> Now normally I only have one guy working for me but since I really hate to stain I hired a friend to help we finished in one day.
> Of course when I asked to get paid she responds with you told me it would take 2 days but you did it in 1 so is the price now half what you quoted
> After carful deb ate she paid me in full but I know that I have lost any repeat business with her


So if it would have taken you 3 days, could you have charged more? :laughing::no:

People like that shouldn't reproduce :whistling


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> People like that shouldn't reproduce :whistling


ABSOLUTELY CORRECT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tell him you dont get out of bed for less than $150, so the repair was only 10$ :laughing: 

A douche like this, its impossible to correct his way of thinking. Depending on your preference, either let it go or file on him. Not worth it monetarily to pursue, but might be worth it to you in satisfaction.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

jamestrd said:


> Some dumb answers here..but bottomline..
> 
> who charges 160 for anything? except a plumber to knock on your door.
> 
> I know times are tough..but 160 is not worth a trip..unless its for someone you do business with..


A two or three hour repair would be this much. So we should just not do repairs? If I can fit a 160 dollar repair in at the end or beginning of the day, it's like free money.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> it's like _free_ money.


That's why the h/o doesn't want to pay it. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

J F said:


> That's why the h/o doesn't want to pay it. :laughing:


tushe:thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I would NOT fix his other shingles until he pays you for what was agreed upon.....

Period!


Regardless of how difficult it should have been in his eyes,it was Agreed Upon!

Don't let him walk all over you...... you run your business, not your customers......


If he wakes up and realizes that he better pay....then maybe you can repair the other shingles.....but to be honest, I wouldn't ....

He has a character trait of manipulation and lacks integrity ....and I don't think your going to change that, nor would I waste my time.


Sounds like he wants to put some strings on you and convert you into his own personal puppet.....


Do you really want that.....

Get your money for the services you provided and move on.....


JMPOV....



B,


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

jamestrd said:


> Some dumb answers here..but bottomline..
> 
> who charges 160 for anything? except a plumber to knock on your door.
> 
> I know times are tough..but 160 is not worth a trip..unless its for someone you do business with..


Times aren't that tough. This was a 10 minute ridge cap repair from time i left my house to the time i left his house. That's my minimum charge for the zip code.

Truth is, this small of a number isn't worth perusing. Perhaps I'll send a bill with interest once a month but it's time consuming.

It's funny because I have two large complete exterior makeover projects going on right now and one of those two HO keeps offering more money. With those two projects and the various other ones, it isn't a lot of money to actively pursue.

I have had problems getting paid from only three people this year. All three have had the same political yard sign in the yard. Guess what I'm not doing a fourth time!


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I have had problems getting paid from only three people this year. All three have had the same political yard sign in the yard. Guess what I'm not doing a fourth time!


Stepping on a property that has a sign promoting "Hope & Chains"?:laughing:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

jamestrd said:


> Some dumb answers here..but bottomline..
> 
> who charges 160 for anything? except a plumber to knock on your door.
> 
> I know times are tough..but 160 is not worth a trip..unless its for someone you do business with..


Really???


----------



## Scott78 (Jun 3, 2012)

We as contractors set the pricing, not the customer! If a can of soup at the grocery store costs $1.49 I can ***** all day but the price doesn't change. No soup for you!!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Times aren't that tough. This was a 10 minute ridge cap repair from time i left my house to the time i left his house. That's my minimum charge for the zip code.





jamestrd said:


> Some dumb answers here..but bottomline..
> 
> who charges 160 for anything? except a plumber to knock on your door.
> 
> I know times are tough..but 160 is not worth a trip..unless its for someone you do business with..


Hmm. $160 for ten minutes worth of work. Definitely worth the trip IMO. :thumbsup:
If only I could just do five of those a day, I wouild be set. :thumbup:


----------



## TRC (Oct 19, 2004)

There should be a website like Angie's list but for rating homeowners. You can look them up to see if you want to do business with them....hmmmm :smartass:


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Tom R said:


> I've been fortunate to have rarely, rarely ever have had a problem getting paid , - - but one time the people weren't coming though with the final $1,000, and weren't even returning my calls.
> 
> Can't remember the exact wording (this was about 15 years ago), but I typed up a letter for all their surrounding neighbor's front doors, - - explaining how Mr and Mrs 'so-and-so' don't want to pay their final bill for work rendered, - - and how people like this make the prices higher on everyone else, including of course, yourselves.
> 
> ...


I did something similar one time explained to the homeowner that the balance due was EXACTLY the amount agreed to before work started-waited a few days and when no payment arrived I xeroxed of 10 copies of the statement-mailed one copy to the customer with "PAST DUE" marked on the front of the envelope in big red marker

a few days later I sent a copy with the customers name but the neighbors address on the envelope and "PAST DUE,THIRD NOTICE" on the envelope

a few days later I sent one to the second neighbor

a few days later to the third neighbor

I don't think I ever made it to the fourth neighbor before they paid up
Stephen


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Though few say it, many feel the way this HO does. Educate him just a little.

Sometimes it goes a little easier than expected, sometimes a little harder. Had this job been the harder one, would you have expected me to charge you more than we agreed?

That should get him thinking in the right direction.


----------



## bruces (Aug 19, 2012)

I just like to know why you fixed the ridge cap but not the other shingles in the first place ? I always check out the rest of the roof and suggest everything be done together .


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

bruces said:


> I just like to know why you fixed the ridge cap but not the other shingles in the first place ? I always check out the rest of the roof and suggest everything be done together .


That's the way to get started..lol. you'll fit right in here


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Tom R said:


> I've been fortunate to have rarely, rarely ever have had a problem getting paid , - - but one time the people weren't coming though with the final $1,000, and weren't even returning my calls.
> 
> Can't remember the exact wording (this was about 15 years ago), but I typed up a letter for all their surrounding neighbor's front doors, - - explaining how Mr and Mrs 'so-and-so' don't want to pay their final bill for work rendered, - - and how people like this make the prices higher on everyone else, including of course, yourselves.
> 
> ...


Good one Tom. :thumbsup: 
Hopefully I'll never have to use it. But, I will if need be.:thumbup:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

bruces said:


> I just like to know why you fixed the ridge cap but not the other shingles in the first place ? I always check out the rest of the roof and suggest everything be done together .


It wasn't a problem at the time. 

My invoices have a service charge after 7 days of non payment. He called on the 10th day after once he got the second bill with the service charge. That's when he told me about the other problem.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Nine times out of ten, you can dispel such an offer to underpay with laughter. The HO is only semi-serious with his penury, and figures it can't hurt to try. Much as we do when negotiating for tool/material prices. He knows he agreed to your quote.

As for the yarks in this thread about what a few minutes' worth of work is worth, that's highly variable depending upon your location and the skill/quality level required. Make sure you're comparing apples to apples. :thumbsup:


----------



## LapanneDrywall (Sep 5, 2012)

We Going Through That BamBamm! It's Called Stupid Customers Trying To Get Something For Nothing. Sometimes it Don't Hurt to through in a Little Extra. But You Know when You Being Used & When Ya Ain't.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Nine times out of ten, you can dispel such an offer to underpay with laughter. The HO is only semi-serious with his penury, and figures it can't hurt to try. Much as we do when negotiating for tool/material prices. He knows he agreed to your quote.
> 
> As for the yarks in this thread about what a few minutes' worth of work is worth, that's highly variable depending upon your location and the skill/quality level required. Make sure you're comparing apples to apples. :thumbsup:


What's a Yark?


----------



## LapanneDrywall (Sep 5, 2012)

I Don't DO Material Anymore. I Make The Home Owners Buy It & I Charge For Pick & Delivery. I Just Charge Mainly For My Skilled 20Yrs Of Hard Earned Labor. See The Economy Got Everybody & People Are Still To This Day! Losing There Homes & Jobs. So No One Want To Spend & When They Do? They Look For The Cheapest Labor They Can Find & Still Want Top Of The Line Quality. Lol Crazy World Out There...! Hard Ta Make Living These days.


----------



## LapanneDrywall (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol! Man Gotta Do Whata Mannn Gotta Do.


----------



## LapanneDrywall (Sep 5, 2012)

I Know here in Ga, Anything After 7 Days Is A Breach Of Contract. Shingles & Ridge cap Are Two Different Things & If That Wasn't Specified The Contract Of UNDERSTANDING.? Than Someone's SOL. & Late Fees Only Apply If The Builder/Contractor Add That In & HO Signs With Understanding. I Don't Charge Late Fees...! & I Probably Should, But It's Like The Old Saying Goes! ''You Can't Squeeze Blood Out of a Turn Up. The Only Thing Ya'll Can Do Is TRY ta Work out your Differences Or Waist Time In Small Claims Court. & Most Contractors TRY to Keep a Good Name By Just CUTTING TIES.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> What's a Yark?


Obviously Tin doesn't know either, because it's definition makes no sense contextually in the sentence above. 

yark

Web definitions: To make ready; prepare; To dispose; be set in order for; be destined or intended for; To set open; open. en.wiktionary.org/wiki/yark


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

ok, how about penury?


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

dom-mas said:


> ok, how about penury?


it's on the other side of aholeury!


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

catspaw said:


> it's on the other side of aholeury!


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

svronthmve said:


> Obviously Tin doesn't know either, because it's definition makes no sense contextually in the sentence above.


I'm aware of that definition, as well as the urban dictionary's. But this usage is one I coined myself many years ago; a combination of "yelling" and "barking". Never been questioned on it before. :laughing:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm aware of that definition, as well as the urban dictionary's. But this usage is one I coined myself many years ago; a combination of "yelling" and "barking". Never been questioned on it before. :laughing:


Yeah, right......okaaaaaay :roll eyes:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

jamestrd said:


> Some dumb answers here..but bottomline..
> 
> who charges 160 for anything? except a plumber to knock on your door.
> 
> I know times are tough..but 160 is not worth a trip..unless its for someone you do business with..


_Small jobs oftentimes turn into big jobs._


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Went to look at what sounded like a couple a hundred dollar job and signed a $3200 job and wouldn't be surprised to see more out of it before all is said and done. I try not to turn done a job based on size cuz you never know, even if that 30 minute job is all you see from them they could turn a 4 or 5 figure job your way.


----------

